# "Are You My Mommy?"...



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

...I have eggs in my 6ft tank. Problem is I don't know who they belong to.

I have:

- a Green Terror who seems to be guarding the area (however people had commented that they though it was a male)
- a fire mouth
- 2 sharks
- 2 tin foil barbs
- 1 pink finned chaleus
- 1 jaguar (too young to spawn I'm sure)
- 1 jack Dempsey (also too young to spawn)

Will anything be crossbreeding here? Will the eggs just grow fungus and die?

I'll read up in it, but if these are indeed the green terror's I will be looking for a male to breed with her soon.

Just wanted some opinions.

C


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If the green terror is guarding that area my guess would be you have a female. Have you noticed her fighting with any of the other fish?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seen a Jaguar laying eggs at 2"! None the less I agree with Sunshine if the GT is guarding the eggs they are hers....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

unless there is a male gt or a male blue acara those eggs are infertile.. 
gt's can not hybridize with anything aside from blue acara.. 
so weather they get eaten or not they are not viable...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> unless there is a male gt or a male blue acara those eggs are infertile..
> gt's can not hybridize with anything aside from blue acara..
> so weather they get eaten or not they are not viable...


Great fish food then!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, "she" is guarding the area heavily. I have now placed an ad for a Male so they can breed 

Hope someone has one that she will take to!


----------

